# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  I’m going to Україна in September!

## Ann

I booked my flight today.  I’ll fly into and out of Київ and have two weeks to explore the country!  My itinerary is not quite settled yet, but I think I’ll mainly spend my time in Київ, Івано-Франківськ, and Львів area.   
I'm getting excited.  ::  Except for a long weekend in London almost 15 years ago, this will be my first trip to Europe.  (I have been dreaming about visiting every country in Europe ever since I was little, but in the last decade I also developed another hobby that required a lot of travelling in the U.S.)

----------

